# two stems



## djsmokey (Nov 12, 2006)

wat does it mean if theres two stems?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 13, 2006)

djsmokey said:
			
		

> wat does it mean if theres two stems?


*Whats up djsmonkey. What do you mean two stems? Are there two stems coming out of the ground? Do you have a pic? *


----------



## djsmokey (Nov 13, 2006)

sorry no pic dont have a camera plan to get 1 soon though it would help me out a lot.theres 1 main stem coming out of the ground then it forms into 2 seperate stems.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 13, 2006)

*Did the top of the plant get cut off at anytime? It almost sounds like the plant was topped. When you top a plant it will break into two stems just like you are saying.*


----------



## chronicman (Nov 15, 2006)

I have had that happen before i called her the twins make sure you give her lots of light to support those branches and try pinnng down the branches you can essentailly have double the yield with double the plant.


----------

